# Does your CPC count towards Nursing CEU's



## coder17 (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if you getting your CPC counts towards your nursing CEU's?

Thanks!


----------



## em2177 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont think so, but every school is different. Have you tried asking the school that you are attending if they do?


----------

